# Top 10 Prospects in the ACC



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

OK let me know if you disagree or if I missed someone. Not too high on the Plumlee since I already know that's going to come up. Also let me know if you want a break down on any of the players. Finally this is NBA Draft prospects not top college players.


1. Harrison Barnes (FR, UNC)
2. Kyrie Irving (FR, Duke)
3. John Henson (SO, UNC)
4. CJ Leslie (FR, NC State)
5. Kyle Singler (SR, Duke)
6. Jordan Williams (SO, Maryland)
7. Reggie Bullock (FR, UNC)
8. Chris Singleton (JR, Florida State)
9. Tyler Zeller (JR, UNC)
10. Ryan Harrow (FR, NC State)

I almost had Malcolm Delaney up there you can easily switch him up for Harrow and I don't have a problem with it. Pretty freshmen heavy. I'm pretty high on Jordan Williams, he has an NBA body and plenty skill down low. Not an amazing athlete but I think the guy can be a rotation center down the line.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm in love with harrow's game. I think once he fills out and learns to run half court a bit better...it'll do wonders for his game. 

I'd love to hear your breakdown on his game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I can't say I've seen enough of him to be an expert but to me he is better ball handling/worse shooting version of Stephen Curry. Hard to make that comparison since Harrow has a long way to go to becoming a lottery pick let alone ROY candidate but that's my comparison


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its such a shame that I graduated from UNC just as Mr. Barnes and Bullock were coming in and had to deal with such mediocrity last year! 

I'm interested to see where Harrison Barnes is at next year. Anyone who followed his progression will tell you how hard this kid works and how much he cares about improving his game. I couldn't believe how much he improved in the last year despite being the consensus best player in his class. Dude is going to be the next great wing on the level of James and Durant.

I'm not too big on CJ Leslie. Great athlete, very active player, but questionable attitude and can't do much else but jump and dunk.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Did you graduate or were kicked out for smoking crack?
I seriously doubt he is going to be James or Durant level. Danny Granger maybe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still think Iman Shumpert has the tools to be an NBA player, but he does seem very Jamal Crawford like, which is not something you want to be.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Erm Zeller is on there by default I hope


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like Chris Singleton is developing into that player you thought he could be in your version of this thread last year. His offense has come a long way, but still is nothing to write home about. Still a tweener offensively, not a great shooter, not much of a post game to speak of but he's improved a lot and there's a lot of room to grow. Defensively, he's all-world. He could very well be one of the best and most versatile defenders in the NBA. He's a very interesting prospect. 

I'm with you on Jordan Williams, love the size and motor. Good touch around the rim too. I'd take him over CJ Leslie, not sold on that guy.

And while I know he's a senior and doesn't have as high as ceiling as some of the other guys on the list, I think Nolan Smith should be somewhere on the list.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Really like what I've seen from Harrow so far, he's still pretty light, but he's lightning quick on the first step. His floor vision, has been good, his stroke is nice but he has to shoot better from 3. Kid's gonna be great IMO. 

And i agree with Hobo on CJ Leslie, not sold on the guy either. I can see the "prospect" in him. He's long and athletic, but I'm iffy on his ball-handling/shooting. His attitude isn't the best either.


----------

